# Ghost Pepper Chili Powder to trade for fish



## Brewmeister (Feb 26, 2010)

Have a bunch of ghost pepper (bhut jolokia) chili powder. Made from the hottest pepper in the world. I sell it on e-bay but thought someone on here might want to trade some for some freezer fish. Stuff is super hot. Great in chili or add to other seasonings to make custom rubs for meat or whatever. Got a great smokey flavor and can add heat to anything without over-powering the taste. A little gos a long way. Like an ounce will last you for months. Like to trade for some YFT steaks or Mahi, Snapper or Whatever. Not lookin for bait. PM if anyone wants to make a trade.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*trade possible*

I have to look but i would be interested, how much fish for some powder? ed


----------

